# Need A TvTropes Idea



## Kabigon (Jul 27, 2010)

I wanted to make a page about how the Hero/Villan in some shows will generally come out with a LEGIT PLAN of accomplishing some goal yet it has a small flaw that makes it fail, a GENERALLY FIXABLE FLAW.

I thought of this because in one episode, Team Rocket apparently decided to use jet engines on their balloon that made any attempt at trying to catch them with a flying pokemon null and void. Of course, that was the moment they realized that James forgot to fill it with gas so they were easily caught. That was a plan that would have generally worked if it wasn't for that flaw, and that flaw was something that could have EASILY been fixed. Yet they never go back to it again.

Can someone help me come up with a name and such?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 27, 2010)

try YKTTW?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Pride? Did Not Do The Research? Spanner In The Works? Didn't See That Coming?


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jul 28, 2010)

Last-minute Doltz?
Forgetting something?


----------

